# Money Transfer



## caroline2010 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi expats, i need to transfer some money to USA from Europe. money are in euro there but needs to get here in dollars. Does anybody know what is the best way to do it? Bank to bank is a "robbery" because the exchange rate granted when money gets here is few points below fair market value.
Thank you


----------



## MrsNightfire (Jul 23, 2013)

My husband and I have found that the quickest and cheapest way is via Paypal. He paypals the money to me and then once I receive it, I transfer the funds to my bank. Just be aware that it can take up to 3 days for the money to show up in the receiving party's bank account.


----------



## caroline2010 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks but i have a couple of question...

You paypal in euro from your european bank account to your paypal account, correct? Then you exchange the money from euro to dollars at what point? Because if you send euro money to your bank via paypal the bank apply an exchange rate not favorable. What exactly you do?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Check money transfer specialists such as Xoom, Currencyfair, Transferwise, and XETrade.


----------



## MrsNightfire (Jul 23, 2013)

My husband is in the UK and therefore uses GBP. He converts it to USD on his end via paypal and it comes through to me as USD.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Foreign Exchange - Excellent Foreign Exchange Rates


----------



## caroline2010 (Aug 18, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> Foreign Exchange - Excellent Foreign Exchange Rates


Great suggestions....guys dont use paypal, they charge you huge commissions! Thanks Davis1


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Azimo is another decent option.


----------

